

Quora Expands Beyond Q&A, Launches ‘Boards’ - kahseng
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/19/quora-expands-beyond-qa-launches-boards-a-way-to-personally-curate-information/

======
sajid
This is something Quora should have done a long time ago. The Q&A format
always seemed like an arbitrary constraint which hindered fruitful discussion.

